# Breakfast with Nigel



## Meg90 (Dec 28, 2008)

Soooo my boyfriend got me a new camera for Christmas, and who better to test it on then Nigel? So i set up some black paper in the kitchen sun and snapped away. I want to do prints of some of the ones I liked. Here's a few. If anyone wants more (and Nigel is such a babe how could you not?) I will post a few after some requests! 

He's having Spring Mix and orange bell pepper (ps--I gave him more spring mix once he was home...couldn't see his face with his original portion lol)

Before I set the plate down






He's thinking about it...eyed the cam for a few seconds (love this one)





Getting closer....





Here we go (I had to post this one..."And Nigel morphs from a well mannered Greek into a HUNGRY TORTOISE!")















Cute!





Last shot 





This camera is sooo awesome I can't wait for spring so I can get outside and try my hand. Oh, and definitely on my little Anoushka too!


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ha! Great shots!! Nigel's a cutie 
What type of camera did you get?


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 28, 2008)

A Kodak EasyShare M1063. Its totallly awesome. Its got 10 mega pixels. much more than my last cam. All these photos were shot on the closeup setting, no flash, in natural light


----------



## terryo (Dec 28, 2008)

Those are beautiful pictures Meg. What kind of camera is that?


----------



## pebbles mom (Dec 28, 2008)

Those pictures are AWESOME! Boyfriend did a good job on the gift


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! I'll let him know. I plan do print some 8x10s soon and put em on the wall!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow those are some awesome pictures. It looks like you really captured Nigel's personality!


----------



## Isa (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow Meg, those pictures are amazing.

If you have more, please do not be shy to post them


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't help but photograph him when I am home. Even if he is just relaxing, having a nap by one of the "bushes" he is soooo photogenic! Way more than I am!

This is called "Napping with Nigel"


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 4, 2009)

Awww that's how mine sleeps too!


----------



## Isa (Jan 4, 2009)

Soo cute  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the shot where his mouth is open, and he is going after the food like a little shark. HE is so cute.

Evan


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 4, 2009)

Ever since I've been taking tort pictures I've realized I need a better camera...this little guy is getting expensive! I keep getting lines on the sides of my photos, unfortunately. I'm amazed how well you were able to capture his breakfast.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh my goooodness! I set him up in the kitchen on black paper, and in some nice sunlight and just lay on my stomach on the floor and shot away. I must have taken at least 100 pictures, and only like 15-20 came out decent.

Today, I took 28 pics of him sleeping (from various angles) and only had maybe five of them that I actually liked.

Its trial and error.  I know the ones here make me look like an expert, but that's only because I don't post the 70% of the "other" pics!

Thanks for the compliments, I am sure there will be plenty more photos of Nigel to come!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 4, 2009)

I think my camera is just so old the resolution will never be decent compared to the newer cameras...they're relatively cheap now so maybe we'll get a new one soon.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like such an angel sleeping.  I love his eyes!


----------



## nomylarballoons (Jan 5, 2009)

Nigel is such a cutie. Great pics!


----------

